
Tumblr just broke into the Top 100 - chanux
http://staff.tumblr.com/post/248673716/top-100
======
Alex3917
If you haven't been paying attention to Tumblr, here's what you need to know:
Basically Tumblr is where all the smart kids between 17 and 24ish are hanging
out these days. The strength of the platform is that it gives you an
individual blog, but it makes it really easy to highlight other people's
writing and add commentary. Because of this it forms a pretty good community,
and there is a good chance to get a lot of reads if you write well, even if
you don't have a lot of direct followers. Because of this it tends to target
kids who are smart enough to add intelligent commentary to current events and
cultural things, but who haven't really started publishing original ideas yet.
Because of the size and influence of the demographic it's addressing, and
because of the design strengths of the platform, I have every reason to
believe that it will ultimately replace personal blogs for the vast majority
of people. So in other words, adults will continue to have a Typepad blog or
whatever for their business, but when you just want to write about your ideas
you'll do it on Tumblr. The exception is for the people who are talented
enough to make it onto the aggregators like Reddit, and committed enough to
write every day; these people can rack up RSS readers fairly quickly, but
everyone else will probably have a better experience on Tumblr and I expect
people to continue to migrate there.

~~~
rscott
I disagree. The only Tumblr blogs I see are snippets usually consisting of
artsy text-based graphics or camera phone pictures. And they don't allow
comments. I just don't get it...

~~~
trafficlight
By camera phone pictures he means amateur porn. Rscott is just trying to be
modest.

------
ncarlson
> Tumblr just broke into the Top 100

Top 100 what? Top 100 websites by traffic?

~~~
matt1
They link to Quantcast in the blog post, but its a bit hard to see because its
part of the headline:

<http://www.quantcast.com/p-19UtqE8ngoZbM>

------
Tawheed
I thought the tidbit of how the engineer moved from California to New York was
interesting. Seems like New York is _really_ growing to be a hotbed for
awesome startups. Watch out San Fran!

~~~
irrelative
Anecdotes do not equate or imply a trend.

